# Worst song lyric of all time



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

In literature, you have the dark and stormy night awards for terrible, terrible fiction.  I just heard a song lyric that was so bad it was physically painful.  My winner is Pink with " Don't be fancy , just get dancy."  Is there an actual award for worst song lyrics?  Who is your winner?


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 19, 2018)

All rap!


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 19, 2018)

I know I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I should get a prize.



Nothing beats this one.

MacArthur Park
Richard Harris
Spring was never waiting for us, girl
It ran one step ahead
As we followed in the dance
Between the parted pages and were pressed
In love's hot, fevered iron
Like a striped pair of pants
MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh no!
I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees
The birds, like tender babies in your hands
And the old men playing checkers by the trees
MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it…


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

WHAT!! Okay!!!

Yup, that's it.

Worst song of all time...
Safety Dance.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)

If we're going contemporary, the Plain White Ts song 'Hey There Delilah' is a horrid song with this particularly awful phrase:

_Close your eyes
Listen to my voice, it's my disguise
I'm by your side_
,
Ouch. As Yoda would say "Much pain, my ears you cause".


----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2018)

disco duck

...All of a sudden
I began to change
I was on the dance floor acting strange
Flapping my arms
I began to cluck
Look at me
I'm the disco duck...


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

Yummy, yummy, I got love in my tummy.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2018)

"I speak of the pompitous of love"

Musta been a deadline at the studio....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 19, 2018)

Rihanna
_"Work work work work work work 
He said me haffi 
Work work work work work work! 
He see me do mi 
Dirt dirt dirt dirt dirt dirt! 
And so me put in work work work work work work!"
_
AD NAUSEA!!!

The utter STUPIDITY and laziness of these lyrics.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 19, 2018)

petro said:


> View attachment 177785
> WHAT!! Okay!!!
> 
> Yup, that's it.
> ...


After I heard this song... I left my friends behind...


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 19, 2018)

“The oboe might be banned in Cleveland, but the heart of rock and roll is still beating.”


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2018)

Worst title of all time --- "Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heatbreaker)"


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

Boombastic...
"Mr. Lovah lovah. Mr. Lovah Lovah girl. Mr. Lovah Lovah. Mr. Lovah Lovah. And she says, I'm Mr, Ro-ooooh- mantic.


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Worst title of all time --- "Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heatbreaker)"


Really close to De do do da, De do do De. By the police.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)

"
Knee deep in the hoopla, sinking in your fight
Too many runaways eating up the night

Marconi plays the mambo, listen to the radio
Don't you remember?
We built this city
We built this city on rock and roll
"


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> "
> Knee deep in the hoopla, sinking in your fight
> Too many runaways eating up the night
> 
> ...


Forgot about that turd.
I think VH1 listed that as the worst rock song ever.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

playtime said:


> disco duck
> 
> ...All of a sudden
> I began to change
> ...



At least they were trying to be funny and light hearted, I hope.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Rihanna
> _"Work work work work work work
> He said me haffi
> Work work work work work work!
> ...



Ouch Ouch Ouch
My son told me about a guy named lil pump?  He said he repeats the same thing over and over and is getting roasted on youtube.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> "
> Knee deep in the hoopla, sinking in your fight
> Too many runaways eating up the night
> 
> ...


Is all that garbage really in We Built This City?  I had no idea.  Yoda is twitching on the ground with that stuff.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Worst title of all time --- "Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heatbreaker)"



I like the four Tonys in Popstar.  Each with a different spelling, and one with a question mark.  I nearly died when I heard the retarded tyranesaur song.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> I know I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I should get a prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I hate that song....and I feel so bad about that cake


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

petro said:


> Boombastic...
> "Mr. Lovah lovah. Mr. Lovah Lovah girl. Mr. Lovah Lovah. Mr. Lovah Lovah. And she says, I'm Mr, Ro-ooooh- mantic.



So far this is my winner.  That might be the worst thing written in human history.  That is even worse than We Built This City.  If you guys top that, it will have to be with something scary bad.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2018)

Blinded by the light

And little early-pearly
Came by in his curly-wurly
And asked me if I needed a ride
The calliope crashed to the ground


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Blinded by the light
> 
> And little early-pearly
> Came by in his curly-wurly
> ...



The douche song.  Why I am I not surprised the rest of the song was a turd.


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Boombastic...
> ...


LOL. Do I get a prize?
Maybe earplugs?


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Blinded by the light
> 
> And little early-pearly
> Came by in his curly-wurly
> ...


Always wondered what the hell they were saying.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2018)

petro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blinded by the light
> ...


Springsteen at his finest


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

It took 17 minutes to say this?

"In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"

In a gadda da vida, honey
Don't you know that I'm lovin' you
In a gadda da vida, baby
Don't you know that I'll always be true

Oh, won't you come with me
And take my hand
Oh, won't you come with me
And walk this land
Please take my hand


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



BS...Springsteen da best...


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Well, you could trash Manfred Man's Earth Band instead.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> It took 17 minutes to say this?
> 
> "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"
> 
> ...



But without that, we'd never have Zappa's "In a gadda Stravinsky"


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 19, 2018)

"Take my thong off and my ass go boom!"

Missy Elliott, ‘Work It’

Bet it does Missy...and it probably takes a few heads off of the people standing around too.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 19, 2018)

“Young, black and famous – with money hanging out the anus.”

Puff Daddy feat. Mase, ‘Can’t Nobody Hold Me Down’


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)

These are the original lyrics to "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" which were rewritten because 22 year old Judy Garland refused to sing them.  She said people would commit suicide if she sings this in the movie.  The songwriter angrily rewrote the lyrics but couldn't bring himself to apologize to her for making a scene until years later.

Have yourself a merry little Christmas
It may be your last
Next year we may all be living in the past
Have yourself a merry little Christmas
Pop that champagne cork
Next year we may all be living in New York
No good times like the olden days
Happy golden days of yore
Faithful friends who were dear to us
Will be near to us no more
But at least we all will be together
If the Lord allows
From now on, we'll have to muddle through somehow
So have yourself a merry little Christmas now


The most popular musical during WWII.  Every frame is a work of art.  Exquisite reminder of why Vincent Minnelli was one of our country's greatest directors.  This movie was played all over the front for American soldiers.  A reminder of Americana and what our brave soldiers were fighting for.

The original lyrics would have ruined the movie.  
The movie itself was an odd mixture of ghoulish humor and light hearted depth.  When the little girls put a dummy on the trolley tracks causing the train to derail threatening the lives of dozens of people.  The fear of the youngest daughter walking through eerily lite streets that resulted in a handful of thrown flour.  The scene when the lights are being put out building sexual tension that never happened but left the audience strangely satisfied.  And the total lack of any story, just a slice of life that follows a family for a few months.  I can only imagine what the producers thought they were looking at when they were given the script.  What the hell is this?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> But without that, we'd never have Zappa's "In a gadda Stravinsky"





And without Frank we'd never have Moon Unit and Dweezil...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 19, 2018)

Z


Ridgerunner said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > But without that, we'd never have Zappa's "In a gadda Stravinsky"
> ...



Zappa, the master.  I had the rare pleasure of seeing him and George Carlin both in the same month.


----------



## Camp (Feb 19, 2018)

petro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blinded by the light
> ...


Early morning offer of a ride from an oldster with false teeth and a wig or hairpiece. Calliope is an ancient Greek God of poetry.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)

In the days of me too, I'm sure this is a reviled song but one of my personal favorites:


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)

Ceeto G. says it all.


Love the background girls "Ain't that some sh!t".


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)

It makes slacker seem like fun:


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> "Take my thong off and my ass go boom!"
> 
> Missy Elliott, ‘Work It’
> 
> Bet it does Missy...and it probably takes a few heads off of the people standing around too.



I don't care, those are just good lyrics.  Not worthy of this list


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 19, 2018)

There must be a special place for Humps by Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> There must be a special place for Humps by Black Eyed Peas.


Humps might be one of those 'it's so bad, it's good' songs.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)

Right wingers gonna hate this one:


Breathing hard and French Kissing


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> All rap!



you haven't heard any then.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Rihanna
> _"Work work work work work work
> He said me haffi
> Work work work work work work!
> ...



All of her songs are like that.  

"Imma make you my bitch.  Cake, cake, cake, cake, cake . . . . "


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Rihanna
> ...


Pretty sure she has self esteem issues.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 19, 2018)

Worst Lyrics? I guess that would be "I'm Henry the Vlll" by Herman's Hermits. But,  have to add the world's worst pop video:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

By Live, "Lightning Crashes"  

"Lightning crashes, a new mother cries, her placenta falls to the floor."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

By Eminem, "Love the Way You Lie"

"Now you get to watch her leave out the window.  Guess that's why they call it a window pane."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Big Sean/Nicki Minaj, "Dance Ass"

(Not that the name of the song itself isn't really stupid, but . . . )  

"Ass, ass, ass, ass, ass, ass. . . ."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Insane Clown Posse "Miracles"


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 20, 2018)

It was going to be Turbo Lover. 

But then I was reminded of ... this -

Well the second little piggy, well he was kinda stoked.
He spent most of his time just a ganga smoking.
Huffing and a puffin down on Venice Beach.
Getting paid money for religious speech.
_He built his shelter from what he garbage picked.  
Mostly made up of old cans and sticks._
Then one day he was cranking out Bob Marley,
And along came the Wolf on his big bad Harley.

I like the song, but the lyrics are what a 15 year old would write in his first garage band.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Rihanna
> ...


Well...not a fan fan fan fan fan.


----------



## Spotted Drongo (Feb 20, 2018)

My first and last attempt to write one. Maudlin, gooey, sickly  effort of shallow youth. Fortunately no-one got to read it


----------



## Spotted Drongo (Feb 20, 2018)

Well no-one except me


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> By Eminem, "Love the Way You Lie"
> 
> "Now you get to watch her leave out the window.  Guess that's why they call it a window pane."


Owww.  That is truly awful.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Rihanna
> ...



I'm also not a fan fan fan fan.  I can see getting away with this once, but how can your whole style be one word repetition?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2018)

deanrd said:


> These are the original lyrics to "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" which were rewritten because 22 year old Judy Garland refused to sing them.  She said people would commit suicide if she sings this in the movie.  The songwriter angrily rewrote the lyrics but couldn't bring himself to apologize to her for making a scene until years later.
> 
> Have yourself a merry little Christmas
> It may be your last
> ...



I don't blame Judy for refusing to sing it


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

All of the lyrics to this song are pretty silly, but I love these guys.  They crack me up!   

Well, just plug me in just like I was Eddie Harris
You're eating crazy cheese like you would think I'm from Paris
You know I get fly, you think I get high
You know that I'm gone and I'm-a tell you all why
So tell me who are you dissing, maybe I'm missing
The reason that you're smilin' or wildin', so listen
In my head, I just want to take 'em down
Imagination set loose and I'm gonna shake 'em down
Let it flow like a mud-slide
When I get on, I like to ride and glide
I've got depth of perception in my text, y'all
I get props at my mention cause I vex, y'all
So what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
I get so funny with my money that you flaunt
I said, "Where'd you get your information from, " huh?
You think that you can front when revelation comes?
(Yeah, you can't front on that)
Well they call me Mike D, the ever-loving man
I'm like Spoonie Gee, I'm the metropolitician
You scream and you holler, 'bout my Chevy Impala
But the sweat is getting wet around the ring around your collar
But like a dream I'm flowing without no stopping
Sweeter than a cherry pie with Reddi Whip topping
From mic-to-mic, kickin' it wall-to-wall
Well, I'll be calling out you people like a casting call
Ah, well, it's wack when you're jacked in the back of a ride
With your know, with your flow, when you're out getting by
Believe me, what you see is what you get
And you see me, I'm comin' off as you can bet
Well I think I'm losing my mind, this time
This time I'm losing my mind, that's right
Said I think I'm losing my mind, this time
This time, I'm losing my mind
But little do you know about something that I talk about
I'm tired of driving, it's due time that I walkabout
But in the meantime, I'm wise to the demise
I've got eyes in the back of my head so I realize
Well, I'm Dr. Spock, I'm here to rock, y'all
I want you off the wall, if you're playing the wall
I said what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
I said what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
Y'all suckers write me checks and then they bounce
So I reach into my pocket for the fresh amount
See, I'm the long-leaner, Vincent the Cleaner
I'm the illest motherfucker from here to Gardena
Well, I'm as cool as a cucumber in a bowl of hot sauce
You've got the rhyme and reason, but got no cause
But if you're hot to trot, you think you're slicker than grease
I've got news for you crews, you'll be sucking like a leech
Yeah, you can't front on that
So what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
So what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
I said, what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)
I said, what'cha, what'cha, what'cha want? (what'cha want?)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's another where pretty much ALL the lyrics are silly, but kind of funny too.   

In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
Butane in my veins so I'm out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs, spray paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights and put it in neutral
Stock car flamin' with a loser and the cruise control
Baby's in Reno with the vitamin D
Got a couple of couches sleep on the love seat
Someone keeps sayin' I'm insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt
Don't believe everything that you read
You get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face with some mace in the dark
Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
Forces of evil in a bozo nightmare
Banned all the music with a phony gas chamber
Cause one's got a weasel and the other's got a flag
One's got on the pole shove the other in a bag
With the rerun shows and the cocaine nose job
The daytime crap with the folksinger slop
He hung himself with a guitar string
Slap the turkey neck and it's hangin' from a pigeon wing
You can't write if you can't relate
Trade the cash for the beef for the body for the hate
And my time is a piece of wax fallin' on a termite
Who's chokin' on the splinters
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Get crazy with the Cheeze Whiz)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Drive-by body pierce)
Soy
(I'm a driver I'm a winner things are gonna change I can feel it)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(I can't believe you)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
Sprechen Sie Deutche, baby)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Know what I'm sayin'?)


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2018)

3, 6, 9...The goose drank wine
The monkey chewed tobacco on the street car line
The line broke
The monk got choked
and they all lived together on a little row boat


----------



## petro (Feb 20, 2018)

Captain and Tenille...
Muskrat, Muskrat, candle light
Doing the town and doing it right in the evening
It's pretty pleasing
Muskrat Suzie, Muskrat Sam
Do the jitterbug out in Muskrat Land
And they shimmy... Sam is so skinny
And they whirl and they twirl and they tango
Singing and Jinging a Jango
Floating like the heavens above
Looks like Muskrat Love
Nibbling on bacon, chewing on cheese
Sam says to Suzie, Honey, would you please be my Mrs.
Suzie says yes with her kisses
Now he's tickling her fancy, rubbing her toes
Muzzle to muzzle, now, anything goes as they wriggle,
Sue starts to giggle


----------



## petro (Feb 21, 2018)

What? 
Captain and Tenille was so bad it killed the thread?
LOL.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> Spring was never waiting for us, girl
> It ran one step ahead
> As we followed in the dance
> Between the parted pages and were pressed
> ...




"strip*è*d" actually...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2018)

Did anyone cite this ---

Batman
Batman
Batman
Batman

Batman Batman Batman

Da da da da da da da da da da da da da

Batman


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 22, 2018)

I have never been lonely, cause me is so cool.
Baby, you have a possibility play it with me.
I have never been clever, because need it never
Baby, you have a possibility play it with me.

Guitar, guitar, guitar, guitar, come to my boudoir,
Baby, you have a possibility play it with me.
Guitar, guitar, guitar, guitar, jump to my jaguar,
Baby, you have a possibility play it with me.

I put on my pijamas and go to Bahamas.
Now you have no possibility play it with me


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 13, 2018)

Teen angel, teen angel, teen angel, ooh, ooh

That fateful night the car was stalled
upon the railroad track
I pulled you out and we were safe
but you went running back

Teen angel, can you hear me
Teen angel, can you see me
Are you somewhere up above
And I am still your own true love

What was it you were looking for
that took your life that night
They said they found my high school ring
clutched in your fingers tight

Teen angel, can you hear me
Teen angel, can you see me
Are you somewhere up above
And I am still your own true love

*Just sweet sixteen, and now you're gone
They've taken you away.
I'll never kiss your lips again
They buried you today*

Teen angel, can you hear me
Teen angel, can you see me
Are you somewhere up above
And I am still your own true love
Teen angel, teen angel, answer me, please


----------



## DustyInfinity (Mar 19, 2018)

Been awhile.  Have to ask.  Wasn't Neil Diamond famous for horrible lyrics?  I remember Dana Carvy doing a skit about chopping broccoli.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 19, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> Been awhile.  Have to ask.  Wasn't Neil Diamond famous for horrible lyrics?  I remember Dana Carvy doing a skit about chopping broccoli.



"I am, I said
to no one there,
and no one heard me at all,
not even the chair."


----------



## petro (Mar 19, 2018)

Not just Neil Diamond...
Can't forget Tom Jones...
Pussycat, pussycat, I've got flowers 
And lots of hours to spend time with you
So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose
Pussycat, pussycat, I love you yes I do
You and your pussycat nose
What's new pussycat whoa
What's new pussycat whoa oh oh
Pussycat, pussycat, you're so thrilling
And I'm so willing to care for you
So go and make up your big little pussycat eyes
Pussycat, pussycat, I love you yes I do
You and your pussycat eyes
What's new pussycat whoa
What's new pussycat whoa oh oh
Pussycat, pussycat, you're delicious
And if my wishes can all come true
I'll soon be kissing your sweet little pussycat lips
Pussycat, pussycat, I love you yes I do
You and your pussycat eyes whoa 
You and your pussycat nose


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2018)

My kid has this on his Ipod, I hear him play it around the house.  I told him to cut that shit out, b/c it drives me nuts.  It is the worst song.  I went to YouTube and found it is amazingly popular.



"I hate you, I love you
I hate that I love you
Don't want to but I can't put nobody else above you
I hate you, I love you
I hate that I want you
You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her"


----------

